# Tatton Park



## Ootini (27 Jun 2015)

Can anyone tell me if the cycle path at Hatton park is paved? Just wondering if I could take my road bike with the family tomorrow, or whether I should stick to the hardtail. Thanks.


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2015)

The main paths through the park are all excellent, lovely smooth tarmac


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2015)

potsy said:


> The main paths through the park are all excellent, lovely smooth tarmac


Indeed they are - very nice!

3 of us rode through there today, without you. (Your absence was noted and regretted ... )


----------

